#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Problema ao recuperar RB

## ricardoandre

Estou com problemas para recuperar uma RB435, já fiz os procedimentos padrões mas não obtive sucesso. Alguem conseguiu resolver esse problema??

----------


## wondernetwork

opa ! claro tava fazendo um update numa rb450g.
quando reiniciou.
nem carregava o sistema,só ligava os leds e fim....
vou te passar o video que me salvou. faça igualzinho...ai vai o endereço do video.

----------


## ricardoandre

Opa amigo, agradeço o processo que você postou, mas esse é o padrão, veja na imagem que o erro é no envio do arquivo pelo netinstall, é como se a placa não tenha o particionamento para proceder com o envio do arquivo para posterior recuperação.

----------

